# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Đà nẵng_Giáo trình tài liệu video lập trình vận hành máy CNC

## phuongcadcam

Máy CNC đóng vai trò quyết định trong các công ty gia công, với tính chất tự động hóa của máy, bạn có thể gia công được rất nhiều dạng chi tiết với thời gian gia công rút ngắn, năng suất gia công lớn.
Để khai thác hết các tính năng của máy cnc, tránh những hư hỏng sai sót không đáng có, bạn có thể tham gia các khóa đào tạo về phần mềm mô phỏng khi lập trình cnc cho cả máy phay, máy tiện, thậm chí là gia công nhiều trục hoặc thuận tiện và chi phí thấp nhất là mua các tài liệu, video về tự học, hoàn toàn có thể chủ động được thời gian và có thể học cấp tốc.

Dưới đây là danh sách các tài liệu, video hướng dẫn cho phần lập trình và vận hành máy CNC.
Nhấp vào từng tiêu đề để có nội dung hoàn chỉnh và đầy đủ:
PHAY TIỆN CNC


79.000đĐặt hàng
Video hướng dẫn sử dụng máy công cụ phay tiện khoan và taro của đại học MIT

100.000đĐặt hàng
Video HƯớng dẫn sử dụng máy phay từ A-Z professional

100.000đĐặt hàng
Thực hành sử dụng các trang thiết bị cơ khí và máy công cụ (Tái bản lần 9)

50.000đĐặt hàng
Tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng các đời máy CNC hệ Fanuc

200.000đĐặt hàng
Video hướng dẫn sử dụng máy tiện CNC ( 120 phút)

120.000đĐặt hàng
Tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng máy phay CNC Fanuc và Mitshubishi (Tiếng Việt & Tiếng Anh)

120.000đĐặt hàng
Lập trình, vận hành và kiểm tra chương trình gia công phay với SSCNC và CimcoEdit V5

150.000đĐặt hàng
Giáo trình_hd lập trình gia công tiện hoàn chỉnh CNC Fanuc

130.000đĐặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

Tài liệu Inventor và giáo trình inventor người mới học

Mô tả sản phẩm

Phần mềm này có đặc điểm là luôn ra phiên bản mới, các cập nhật mới và công cụ thiết kế mới cũng làm người dùng thấy khó khăn, càng về sau thì phần mềm càng tối ưu hơn, bạn cần chịu khó cập nhật các kiến thức liên quan để sử dụng phần mềm cho hiệu quả nhất.
Tài liệu inventor bao gồm các tài liệu về thiết kế cơ khí
Tài liệu về lắp ráp và xuất bản vẽ
Tài liệu về kim loại tấm invetor
Tài liệu về mô phỏng và mô phỏng động lực học với inventor
Tất nhiên giáo trình inventor không chỉ dừng lại là sách mà còn là các dvd video chất lượng đi kèm, người học hoàn toàn có thể tự học và làm theo thông qua các tài liệu inventor chất lượng này.
KHi mua tài liệu cũng sẽ được tư vấn cặn kẽ để chọn tài liệu phù hợp.
THam khảo các tài liệu inventor bên dưới dành cho người tự học inventor, hoặc đào tạo inventor.
Thiết kế chi tiết máy với Autodesk Inventor 2015
130.000đ
Đặt hàng
Sử dụng tính năng phân tích trong Inventor 2015
140.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD tiếng Việt thiết kế nâng cao Inventor 2015
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD tiếng Việt tính toán tối ưu hóa chi tiết máy với Inventor 2015
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD tiếng Việt lắp ráp và xuất bản vẽ cho Inventor 2015
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD tiếng VIệt thiết kế Inventor 2015
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
Mô phỏng động học với Inventor Motion 2014
140.000đ
Đặt hàng
Giáo trình lắp ráp và xuất bản vẽ với inventor 2014
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
Lý thuyết và thực hành thiết kế kim loại tấm trên inventor 2014
130.000đ
Đặt hàng
Thực hành thiết kế sản phẩm trên inventor 2014
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
Inventor 2013 DVD4_Xuất&Trình bày bản vẽ
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Inventor 2013 DVD3_Lắp ráp
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Inventor 2013 DVD2_Thiết kế 3D
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
Inventor 2013 DVD1_Phác thảo và ràng buộc
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD Video hướng dẫn thiết kế và lắp ráp Inventor 2011 cho người mới học.
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD video hướng dẫn lắp ráp mô phỏng nâng cao inventor 2013
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Hướng dẫn lắp ráp mô phỏng hoàn chỉnh và lựa chọn vật liệu cho chi tiết
50.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD chỉ dẫn những tính năng mới trong Inventor 2013
50.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

*Tài liệu Cimatron trọn bộ*
Mô tả sản phẩm

Cung cấp tài liệu học thiết kế cơ bản cimatron
Cung cấp tài liệu học thiết kế nâng cao cimatron
Tài liệu thiết kế khuôn cimatron.
Tài liệu cimatron về thiết kế mặt
Tài liệu cimatron về thiết kế sản phẩm
Tài liệu cimatron về gia công nhiều trục
Tài liệu cimatron nâng cao các loại
Ngoài ra còn có đủ tài liệu là video hướng dẫn, giúp bạn nắm nhanh các vấn đề liên quan khi sử dụng phần mềm, việc sử dụng phần mềm cimatron sẽ không còn mấy khó khăn nữa, và dễ dàng tìm được một công việc đúng chuyên môn khi thành thạo phần mềm này.
Tham khảo các tài liệu cimatron của nhà sách Quảng Đại tại đây, khách hàng lưu ý là chúng tôi có bán hàng online cho khách ở xa nhận hàng rồi  mới thu tiền đồng thời giảm giá cho khách hàng mua số lượng.
Lập trình gia công nhiều trục Cimatron E10
200.000đ
Đặt hàng
Thiết kế và gia công điện cực với Cimatron E10
180.000đ
Đặt hàng
Thiết kế khuôn dập liên hoàn Cimatron E10
180.000đ
Đặt hàng
khuon nc cim 1
Thiết kế khuôn hoàn chỉnh với Cimatron E10
160.000đ
Đặt hàng
thuchanh tk cim nc
Thực hành thiết kế nâng cao trên Cimatron E10
160.000đ
Đặt hàng
Thực hành thiết kế cơ bản trên Cimatron E10
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
lenhnangcaocim
Hướng dẫn sử dụng các lệnh nâng cao Cimatron E10
140.000đ
Đặt hàng
gc khuon cim
Gia công khuôn nâng cao với Cimatron E10
180.000đ
Đặt hàng
Thực hành gia công Cimatron E10
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
Thiết kế và gia công Cimatron E10 cho người mới học
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
Lập trình gia công trên phần mềm cimatron E10
140.000đ
Đặt hàng
save_components_naming_components_3
Sách hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn nhựa trên cimatron E10
130.000đ
Đặt hàng
Sách hướng dẫn thiết kế cơ bản Cimatron E10
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Gia công trên máy cnc với Cimatron
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
thiet ke cimatron
Hướng dẫn thiết kế nâng cao Cimatron E10
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Hướng dẫn gia công cơ bản Cimatron E10
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
th (22)
Hướng dẫn thiết kế chi tiết Cimatron E10 cho người mới học
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
Hướng dẫn tách khuôn và gia công khuôn cơ bản trên Cimatron E10
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Gia công tách khuôn nâng cao với Cimatron E10
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
Hướng dẫn gia công phay nâng cao trên Cimatron E10
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
Hướng dẫn thiết kế chỉnh sửa chi tiết Part Modeler trên Cimatron E10
80.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

*Tổng hợp tài liệu solidworks*

Mô tả sản phẩm

Phần mềm solidworks có ưu điểm dễ sử dụng, cộng động sử dụng phần mềm này rất đông đảo, chính vì sự đông đảo có các thuận lợi và khó khăn như bạn có thể tự tham khảo các hướng dẫn tự học, bạn có thể tự tìm tòi, tuy nhiên như vậy vẫn chưa đủ, vì ai cũng có thể làm như bạn, và trình độ để chấp nhận được xem là sử dụng tốt solidworks lại nằm ở các modul cao cấp hơn như thiết kế mặt, modul đường ống, mô phỏng, hoặc bạn phải thiết kế nhanh hơn với phần mềm solidworks, và việc cứ cắm đầu vào máy tính khi thiết kế cũng rất ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, bạn cũng biết là muốn hoàn thành một dự án thiết kế có khi vài tuần, và vài tháng, việc đó cũng là một sự lãng phí thời gian nếu bạn không nắm trong tay các hướng dẫn, chỉ dẫn kinh nghiệm thiết kế thực tế.

Dưới đây là các hướng dẫn mới được cập nhật cho phần mềm solidworks.

Lập trình tiện hoàn chỉnh cho solidworks – Camworks 2013
140.000đ
Đặt hàng
gia cong phay camwork
DVD video hướng dẫn lập trình gia công phay hoàn chỉnh Camworks 2013
200.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn lập trình cắt dây EDM với plugin Camworks cho solidworks
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Sử dụng modul hàn kim loại weldment solidworks 2013
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
bia mo phong sw
Mô phỏng phân tích động lực học solidworks simulation 2013
180.000đ
Đặt hàng

Video thiết kế cơ bản solidworks 2014
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn thiết kế sản phẩm cơ bản với solidworks 2013
110.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn sử dụng modul sheetmetal trên solidworks
130.000đ
Đặt hàng

Lý thuyết và thực hành thiết kế khuôn nâng cao trên solidworks 2013
140.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD hướng dẫn solidworks motion cho người mới học
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn sử dụng 3DQuickMold trong tạo khuôn Solidworks 2013
250.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD hướng dẫn lắp ráp mô phỏng hoàn chỉnh cho solidworks 2013
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
11-19-2013-9-24-26-AM
DVD video hướng dẫn thiết kế solidworks 2013 người mới học
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
DVD tiếng Việt hướng dẫn thiết kế sản phẩm trên solidworks 2013
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế kim loại tấm trên solidworks 2013
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
ssss
DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế mặt trong solidworks 2013
80.000đ
Đặt hàng
Giáo trình lập trình gia công tiện trên Solidcam 2013
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
Sách hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn cơ bản trên Solidworks 2013
100.000đ
Đặt hàng
Giáo trình hướng dẫn lập trình gia công phay trên Solidcam 2013
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

*Thiết kế khuôn nhựa visi hoàn chỉnh*

Mô tả sản phẩm

Phần tài liệu này sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng, không chỉ tổng hợp các kiến thức thực tế liên quan đến cách bố trí hệ thống sản phẩm khi ép phuôn, các tiêu chuẩn khi thiết kế khuôn, vật liệu và lựa chọn vật liệu.
Tài liệu còn giúp người học cách chọn các thư viện tiêu chuẩn đi kèm phần mềm, cách bố trí kết cấu khuôn sao cho chính xác nhất, hướng dẫn theo phương pháp thực hành nên người học chắc chắn sẽ làm theo được.

Số trang: 148 trang
Giá 160.000 vnd.
Phần mục lục:
ỨNg dụng CAD/CAM/CAE trong thiết kế khuôn ( 6 trang)
Cơ sở lý thuyết và hệ thống khuôn nhựa ( 40 trang)
Thiết kế sản phẩm và thực hành thiết kế khuôn (30 trang)
Thiết kế khuôn và insert (28 trang)
Thiết kế kênh dẫn nhựa ( 14 trang)
Thiết kế kết cấu khuôn hoàn chỉnh ( 40 trang)

*Hướng dẫn thiết kế 2D-3D artcam pro cho người mới học*

Mô tả sản phẩm

Tài liệu tập trung vào các thao tác và thực hành cơ bản trên phần mềm artcam, do đây là phần mềm chuyên thiết kế mẫu phù điêu và nghệ thuật, bạn cần phải kiên nhẫn mới có thể học được hết các tính năng của phần mềm.
Tài liệu artcam pro thích hợp cho mọi đối tượng dù bạn đang dùng hoặc chưa biết gì về phần mềm artcam, vì nó đi sâu vào lý thuyết, giải thích cặn kẽ các tùy chọn, đồng thời có đầy đủ các bài tập chi tiết đi kèm.
Tài liệu đã bao gồm phần thiết kế 2d và hiệu chỉnh vector, các công cụ tạo hình nổi và xử lý hình nổi, với giáo trình này người học được học toàn bộ phần các lệnh thiết kế của Artcam Pro, hiểu hết từng tùy chọn lệnh để từ đó áp dụng riêng để thiết kế mẫu cho mình.
Đây là tập 1 trong bộ giáo trình artcam pro được cung cấp bởi trung tâm Advance Cad.
download
Số trang: 150 trang
Giá: 120.000 vnd.
FIle thực hành:
www.mediafire.com/?gigf72h797a3ysx
Mục lục tài liệu:
1.Tạo Vectors. 4
Tổng quan. 4
Ví dụ tạo Vectors. 4
Ví dụ Mobile Phone Cover. 6
Bài tập A.. 18
Bài tập B.. 19
2. Chỉnh sửa Vector. 20
Chỉnh sử Vector. 20
Ví dụ Shield Design. 20
3. Vector Layers. 25
Ví dụ Phone Cover 2. 25
Chỉnh sửa Node. 29
Ví dụ Enamel-Pin. 29
Chỉnh sửa Node Được chọn. 35
Vector Clipping và Slicing. 36
Vector Clipping Ví dụ. 36
Ví dụ Vector Slicing. 37
4. Tạo hình nổi 39
Hình nổi 39
Add. 39
Subtract 39
Zero. 40
Merge High. 40
Merge Low.. 40
Zero Rest 40
Anchor Ví dụ. 41
Ví dụ Tin Lid. 46
Bài tập tạo hình kim tự tháp. 52
Ví dụ tạo hình gấu Teddy. 53
ISO-FORM Letters. 59
Bài tập. 61
Bài tập. 62
5. Pictures. 63
Giới thiệu. 63
Kết hợp màu – Ví dụ đồng xu hình con nhện. 63
Bitmap to Vector – Bài tập Kết hợp màu chim Tucang. 68
Create Relief Layer từ Bitmap Layer. 71
Tạo Bitmap Layer từ Relief Layer. 73
Bài tập. 74
6. 3D Blend và Fade Hình nổi 75
Tổng quan. 75
Ví dụ hình ngôi sao. 75
Fade Hình nổi 79
Ví dụ đế giày. 79
7. Extrude, Spin, Turn, 2 Rail 83
Tổng quan. 83
Đùn Hình nổi 83
Ví dụ về Curve Extrude. 83
Spin Relief. 90
Ví dụ về Spin. 90
Turn Relief. 93
Ví dụ về Turn. 93
Two Rail Sweep. 96
Định vị trí cho tiết diện. 100
8. Weaves. 105
Weave Relief. 105
Ví dụ. 105
Ví dụ 2. 107
Bài tập mẫu dệt 108
Bài tập tạo đĩa trái cây. 110
9. 3D Clipart và Texturing. 115
3D Clipart 115
Ví dụ tạo 1 người phụ nữ. 115
Texture Relief. 117
Paste Relief Along Vector. 119
Ví dụ cái nĩa. 119
Ví dụ vẽ họa tiết 122
Bài tập. 124
Bọc Hình nổi 125
Ví dụ. 125
10. Relief Layers. 128
Giới thiệu. 128
Ví dụ tạo nắp. 128
11. Chỉnh sửa hình nổi 134
Tổng quan. 134
Ví dụ hình nổi con thằn lằn. 134
Điêu khắc. 137
Ví dụ điêu khắc gấu teddy. 138
Bài tập. 139
Face Wizard. 140
Face Wizard Hints. 140
Ví dụ. 140
Relief Distortion. 145
Ví dụ tạo hình cá. 145
sao chép Hình nổi với Relief Envelope Distortion. 147
Bài tập. 149

*Sách_Điêu khắc và các công cụ chỉnh sửa hình nổi nâng cao trên jdpaint 5.21*

Mô tả sản phẩm


Số trang 170 trang A4
Giá: 170.000 vnd
Mọi khách hàng mua từ 2 cuốn jdpaint trở lên đều được tặng 2dvd file mẫu đi kèm, những file này được chọn lọc giúp khách hàng thực hành và sử dụng vào công việc khi cần.
Đây là tài liệu cuối cùng trong phần lý thuyết về tạo hình cũng như tạo hình nổi trên phần mềm Jdpaint, Do phần mềm này có đặc thù liên quan đến mỹ thuật nên không phải ai cũng có thể nắm được một cách rõ ràng nhất, phần thiết kế này rất quan trọng để bạn có thể cho ra đời những hình nổi theo ý muốn chứ không đơn thuần là cắt ghép các hình nổi cho sẵn, và việc làm cắt ghép này cũng giống như làm chữa cháy thôi, không thể làm lâu dài được, muốn cạnh tranh tốt và thể hiện rõ nhất ý tưởng của mình thì bạn phải tự làm từ đầu đến cuối, dù mất thời gian nhưng dù sao nó là của bạn, thể hiện được cái tôi của mình.
Nếu chỉ đơn thuần là làm các mẫu rồi cho người học tự làm theo thì không thể diễn giải hết được ý nghĩa của các lệnh, phần lý thuyết có vẻ nhiều nhưng rất có giá trị, khi nắm được các phần này rồi, đảm bảo bạn sẽ dễ dàng tiếp cận các phần mềm thiết kế khác, như artcam, zbrush, và biết đâu sau này sẽ có các phần mềm mỹ thuật được du nhập về VN thì bạn cũng nhanh chóng làm chủ nó.
Chúng tôi còn một tập cuối để hoàn thiện cho bộ tài liệu này đó là “Thực hành thiết kế mẫu và gia công sản phẩm hoàn chỉnh trên jdpaint 5.21″ nhằm giúp người học làm chủ toàn bộ quá trình học và có thể sử dụng thành thạo jdpaint, cũng có một số khách hàng yêu cầu thiết kế trụ tròn và gia công, nhưng cái này nó sẽ liên quan đến phần mềm bên thứ 3 vì phần thiết kế có thể dùng jdpaint nhưng gia công phải dùng phần mềm khác, như powermill chẳng hạn, nên cần sự chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng hơn.
Cảm ơn khách hàng đã ủng hộ Trần Yến trong thời gian qua. Và cảm ơn các giảng viên của trung tâm Advance Cad đã làm việc hết trách nhiệm để tài liệu này nhanh chóng đến được tay khách hàng.

Mục lục tài liệu:
I>Model
1>New Mode(1)(tạo mode để lên khối 3D)
2>Save VSM(2) (lưu mode) 3
>Load VSM(3)(lấy mode đã lưu)
4>Bitmap to Relief(4) (lấy file đuôi *.BMP)
5> Save As Bitmap(5) (lưu file có màu đuôi BMP)
6>Load Model Color(6) (lấy ảnh màu đuôi BMP)
7>Crop Model(9)(cắt mode)
8>Adjust Step (thay đổi độ phân giải)
9> Adjust Weight (thay đổi độ cao)
10>Transform Z(w) (thay đổi độ sâu)
II>Color
1>Smear Color(1) PHím Tắt Shift + K (tô màu bằng tay)
2>Wire coloring(2) PHím tắt: Shift + Z (tô đường viền)
3>Seed Coloring(3) Phím tắt: Shift + X (tô màu khi đã được tô đường viền)
4>Region Coloring(4) Phím tắt: Shift+C(lick đường viền rồi lick vào trong la tô)
5> (7) (tô màu tự động)
III> Options
1>Model Attributes
(8)…phím tắt: Shift+H( số lần quay lại)
2>Map Mode(2) Phím Tắt: Shift + B(chế độ dễ quan sát khi lên khối)
3>Graphics Mode(4) Phím Tắt: Shift + N(chế độ dễ quan sát khi tô màu)
IV>Sculpt
1>Punch(3) Phím tắt: Shift+R (lên khối vuông đứng)
2>Region Relief(7) Shift + D (lên khối theo vector kín)
3>Deposit(1) Phím tắt + Q (làm nổi theo ý mình bằng cách đè chuột)
4>Carve(2) phím tắt Shift +W (làm lõm theo ý mình bằng cách đè chuột)
5>Color Relief(8) phím tắt: Shift + F(lên khối bằng màu)
6>Wire Relief(9) phím tắt: Alt+S+9 (lên khối vector hở)
V> Drived
1>Drived Depositing(1) Phím tắt + A(tạo gân lá nổi theo vector)
2> Drived Carving(2) Phím tắt + S(tạo gân lá lõm theo vector) V>Effect 1>Smoth(1) Phím tắt : Shift + E (làm mịn) 2>Rough ( làm nhám bề mặt)
3>Patch Work (làm bề mặt như ruộng bậc thang)
4>Mosaic ( làm bề mặt như lót gạch)
5> Wall Tide(làm bề mặt như các thoải socala)
6>Procedural ( các hiệu ứng bề mặt nỗi vân)
7>Impressionism(các hiệu ứng bề mặt nỗi vân)
VI>Geometry
1>Revolve(lên khối cái ly 1 cái ly dễ dàng)
2>Sweep phím tắt : Alt+X (lên khối theo biên dạng vector mà ta uống)
3>Blend (hàn 2 khối với nhau)
4>Scale Surf( lên khối như vẩy rồng vẩ cá)
5>Cloud (Wire Relief) Phím tắt : Alt + Z(lên khối nghiêng)
VII>Deform
1>warp( quậy 1 vùng khối có màu như quậy hột gà)
2>Convex Lens( túm khối thành nắp chai)
3>Concave Lens(túm khối lại)
4> CW Inner Twirling (tạo xoáy nước ngược kim đồng hồ)
5>CCW Inner Twirling (tạo xoáy nước cùng kim đồng hồ)
VIII>Feature
1>Move Feature( di chuyển khối)
2>Rotate Feature( xoay khối)
3>Symmetry Feature(lật khối)
*Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
cachdung.com
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Hướng dẫn thiết kế nâng cao dùng các lệnh thiết kế mặt.
Thực hành vẽ chuột máy tính.
w
Link mediafire:
https://www.mediafire.com/?zt9ucj3zeqovxgd


Các tài liệu thiết kế nx từ cơ bản đến nâng cao, giúp người học nhanh chóng nắm được các tính năng của phần mềm nx, áp dụng vào công việc và thực hiện các dự án chuyên môn của mình một cách hiệu quả nhất.
Thật sự công năng của phần mềm cơ khí rất nhiều, và chi phí để sở hữu nó không phải là thấp, bạn đã có thể sử dụng phần mềm và có được nó thì cũng nên trang bị nền tảng kiến thức tốt cho mình, từ đó dễ dàng có được các công việc như ý.
Tài liệu nx hiện gồm có phần thiết kế, gia công chúng tôi sẽ cập nhật phần mô phỏng và khuôn sau.
Tài liệu nx:

Gia công 4-5 axis với Unigraphics NX9
200.000đ
Đặt hàng

Thiết kế và tách khuôn với unigraphics nx9
140.000đ
Đặt hàng

Lý thuyết và thực hành gia công tiện nx8
130.000đ
Đặt hàng

Lý thuyết và thực hành gia công nâng cao nx9
140.000đ
Đặt hàng

Tài liệu nx
Chi tiết

Lý thuyết và thực hành gia công cơ bản trên NX8
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn thiết kế cơ bản trên unigraphics NX8
110.000đ
Đặt hàng

Thiết kế sản phẩm công nghiệp nâng cao trên Unigraphics NX
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn thiết kế sản phẩm công nghiệp cơ bản NX8
130.000đ
Đặt hàng
03
Sử dụng tính năng thiết kế nâng cao trong NX8
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Adobe Illustrator cho người dùng Photoshop.
40.000đ
Đặt hàng

Video hướng dẫn phần gia công phay tiện trong Unigraphics NX
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

Bộ 30 video hướng dẫn đầy đủ lý thuyết và thực hành lắp ráp nx
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế cơ bản NX8 cho người mới học
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế mặt nâng cao trong unigraphics NX8
250.000đ
Đặt hàng
80.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD Hướng dẫn phần gia công nâng cao trong NX8
130.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn thiết kế sản phẩm nâng cao bằng Unigraphics NX8
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

Video hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn dập hoàn chỉnh cho NX8
180.000đ
Đặt hàng
http://tinhviet.edu.vn/product/video...-phan-mem-nx8/
Video hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn Mold wizard trên phần mềm NX8
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

Hướng dẫn thiết kế nâng cao dùng các lệnh thiết kế mặt.
Thực hành vẽ chuột máy tính.
w
Link mediafire:
https://www.mediafire.com/?zt9ucj3zeqovxgd


Các tài liệu thiết kế nx từ cơ bản đến nâng cao, giúp người học nhanh chóng nắm được các tính năng của phần mềm nx, áp dụng vào công việc và thực hiện các dự án chuyên môn của mình một cách hiệu quả nhất.
Thật sự công năng của phần mềm cơ khí rất nhiều, và chi phí để sở hữu nó không phải là thấp, bạn đã có thể sử dụng phần mềm và có được nó thì cũng nên trang bị nền tảng kiến thức tốt cho mình, từ đó dễ dàng có được các công việc như ý.
Tài liệu nx hiện gồm có phần thiết kế, gia công chúng tôi sẽ cập nhật phần mô phỏng và khuôn sau.
Tài liệu nx:

Gia công 4-5 axis với Unigraphics NX9
200.000đ
Đặt hàng

Thiết kế và tách khuôn với unigraphics nx9
140.000đ
Đặt hàng

Lý thuyết và thực hành gia công tiện nx8
130.000đ
Đặt hàng

Lý thuyết và thực hành gia công nâng cao nx9
140.000đ
Đặt hàng

Lý thuyết và thực hành gia công cơ bản trên NX8
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn thiết kế cơ bản trên unigraphics NX8
110.000đ
Đặt hàng

Thiết kế sản phẩm công nghiệp nâng cao trên Unigraphics NX
150.000đ
Đặt hàng
Hướng dẫn thiết kế sản phẩm công nghiệp cơ bản NX8
130.000đ
Đặt hàng

Sử dụng tính năng thiết kế nâng cao trong NX8
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Adobe Illustrator cho người dùng Photoshop.
40.000đ
Đặt hàng
112
Video hướng dẫn phần gia công phay tiện trong Unigraphics NX
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

Bộ 30 video hướng dẫn đầy đủ lý thuyết và thực hành lắp ráp nx
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế cơ bản NX8 cho người mới học
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD hướng dẫn thiết kế mặt nâng cao trong unigraphics NX8
250.000đ
Đặt hàng

Video hướng dẫn gia công cơ bản trong NX8 cho người mới học
80.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD Hướng dẫn phần gia công nâng cao trong NX8
130.000đ
Đặt hàng

Hướng dẫn thiết kế sản phẩm nâng cao bằng Unigraphics NX8
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

Video hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn dập hoàn chỉnh cho NX8
180.000đ
Đặt hàng

Video hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn Mold wizard trên phần mềm NX8
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

http://cachdung.com/product/thuc-han...xor3-nang-cao/
Thực hành thiết kế ngược rapidform xor3 nâng cao
140.000đ
Đặt hàng 
http://cachdung.com/product/thuc-han...m-xor3-co-ban/
Thực hành thiết kế ngược Rapidform Xor3 Cơ bản
120.000đ
Đặt hàng 
http://cachdung.com/product/sach-huo...apidform-xor3/
Sách hướng dẫn thiết kế ngược trên rapidform Xor3
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

http://cachdung.com/product/thiet-ke...-cimatron-e10/
Thiết kế khuôn dập liên hoàn Cimatron E10
180.000đ
Đặt hàng
http://cachdung.com/product/thiet-ke...ap-nx9-co-ban/
Thiết kế khuôn dập NX9 cơ bản
180.000đ
Đặt hàng 
http://cachdung.com/product/thiet-ke...p-voi-visi-20/
Thiết kế khuôn dập với Visi 20
140.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

http://cachdung.com/product/revit-me...i-hoc-level-2/
Revit Mep 2014_DVD2 Cho người mới học level 2
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
http://cachdung.com/product/revit-me...i-hoc-level-1/
Revit Mep 2014_Cho người mới học level 1
120.000đ
Đặt hàng 
http://cachdung.com/product/revit-me...i-hoc-level-3/
Revit Mep 2014_DVD2 Cho người mới học level 3
120.000đ
Đặt hàng
http://cachdung.com/product/tu-hoc-a...-2014-level-2/
Tự học autocad Electrical 2014 Level 2
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

----------


## phuongcadcam

Phần mềm catia được sử dụng nhiều bởi các công ty Nhật, nếu bạn đang có định hướng đi làm tại nhật, hoặc tại các công ty chuyên thiết kế của Nhật tại Việt Nam thì cũng nên trang bị cho mình kiến thức của phần  mềm này, với một sự đầu tư nhỏ kết quả mang lại sẽ rất lớn, nắm được cách sử dụng phần mềm Catia, bạn có thể thiết kế được nhiều dạng chi tiết cơ bản đến phức tạp. Và các công cụ trong catia thường rất mạnh, tích hợp nhiều lệnh thành một, giúp tăng năng suất thiết kế.
Tài liệu học catia thông dụng:
1. Kim loại tấm catia


2. Thiết kế cơ khí với catia

3. Hướng dẫn lập trình gia công trên Catia V5



4. Thiết kế khuôn catia


5. General Shape Design cơ bản Catia v5_Tập 5


6. Mô phỏng cơ khí với phần mềm catia

----------


## phuongcadcam

Với các phiên bản cũ thì tài liệu cũng không có nhiều, một số tài liệu thì quá sơ xài một số tài liệu thì không còn xuất bản nữa, nhưng dù sao nếu bạn đang cần tài liệu mastercam 9.1 thì các video của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn học dễ dàng hơn, hàng loạt video có đầy đủ các modul tiện phay, cắt dây và cả nhiều trục.
Video mastercam 9.1 sẽ giúp học một cách thuận lợi với chất lượng HD, hướng dẫn logic từ dễ đến khó, có đủ các bài tập hướng dẫn đi kèm sẽ không làm bạn thấy khó khăn khi tự học.
DƯới đây là các video mastercam 9.1 mà bạn có thể tham khảo:


Hướng dẫn lập trình phay trên mastercam cho người mới học
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD Hướng dẫn hoàn chỉnh cho mastercam v9
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD Hướng dẫn gia công phay cho mastercam X ( 10)
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Tài liệu học mastercam pdf cả tiếng Việt và tiếng Anh
50.000đ
Đặt hàng

Sách: Lập trình gia công khuôn nâng cao với Mastercam
75.000đ
Chi tiết

Lập trình gia công khuôn với Lathe và Router
70.000đ
Chi tiết

Lập trình gia công khuôn bằng phay và cắt dây với Mastercam
88.000đ
Chi tiết

----------


## phuongcadcam

Khi làm việc với các thiết kế liên quan đến nhà cao tầng hoặc các kết cấu thép liên quan người ta sẽ nghĩ ngay đến phần mềm Revit Structure, phần mềm này có thể làm việc qua lại một cách chính xác với phần mềm autocad, bạn cũng có thể làm việc hiệu quả với các cộng sự hoặc đối tác mà không cần cài đặt nhiều phần mềm khác, chỉ cần phần mềm autocad cũng đã xử lý được công việc.
Để sử dụng hoàn chỉnh các tính năng của phần mềm Revitstructure thông thường bạn phải học tốn khá nhiều tiền và mất nhiều thời gian, riêng với bộ dvd này với hơn 11 giờ thời lượng với trên 140 video sẽ giúp bạn học đầy đủ các tính năng và không phải lo lắng về vấn đề gì nữa.
Nội dung:
Mua lẻ thì 120k/DVD
3DVD với dung lượng 5,4 Gb.
610 phút
Giá: 320.000 vnd/3dvd
Số video : 141 video
Chất lượng Hd, sub Việt hoàn chỉnh, và có file thực hành đi kèm.
http://cachdung.com/wp-content/uploa...8-25-50-SA.jpg
Nội dung một số video trong bộ DVD:

----------


## phuongcadcam

Việc sử dụng phần mềm vào việc thiết kế chuyển giao công nghệ sẽ giúp tiết kiệm các chi phí liên quan, và đảm bảo được tính chuyên nghiệp cũng như chính xác của các dự án.
Để tìm các tài liệu hướng dẫn cho mảng này sẽ không dễ dàng như bạn nghĩ, do đó chúng tôi cung cấp sẵn các video hướng dẫn để người học không phải mất thời gian tìm kiếm, đồng thời các hướng dẫn sẽ chỉ dẫn chi tiết từ các lệnh cơ bản đến các bài thực hành.
Những video bên dưới sẽ có đủ sub Việt đi cùng như các video mẫu, và có kèm các file thực hành cho từng bài, do đó bạn sẽ học được nhanh và rất logic, tiết kiệm rất nhiều thời gian mà vẫn hiểu toàn bộ cách sử dụng phần mềm này.
Xem toàn bộ nội dung của dvd:
Thời lượng: 200 phút
Số video: 51
Chất lượng HD
Dung lượng 2Gb
Giá: 180.000 vnd.

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Hướng dẫn từ cơ bản cho đến nâng cao phần gia công cho phiên bản mastercam X, phù hợp cho những người mới học hoặc đang sử dụng mastercam, nếu bạn đang sử dụng phiên bản mastercam cũ thì đây là giải pháp tối ưu cho bạn.

http://tranyen.com/wp-content/upload...stercam-v9.jpg
Với thời lượng hơn 7 giờ 15 phút, hướng dẫn khá tỉ mỉ chi tiết, nếu bạn chưa biết gì về các phần mềm gia công thì sẽ tiếp thu nhanh, còn nếu đã nắm qua các phần mềm gia công thì có thể bỏ qua những phần cơ bản để tập trung học những nội dung mà mình cần.
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
http://cachdung.com/
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
HƯớng dẫn những tính năng mới của Inventor 2013 thông qua công việc thực tế, tất nhiên là những tính năng mới sẽ đem lại những trải nghiệm tốt hơn, tiết kiệm đáng kể thời gian làm việc, giảm thời gian nghiên cứu cho những ai đã học qua inventor 2012 hoặc những ai tò mò về khả năng của inventor 2013 so với các phần mềm khác.

Qua tiêu đề có thể hiểu là hướng dẫn sẽ cho bạn biết những gì mà inventor nổi bật nhất.

http://cachdung.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/12.jpg

NGOÀI RA CÒN CÓ FILE THỰC HÀNH ĐI KÈM.
zz1
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/

168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
http://tranyen.com/wp-content/upload...electri-nc.jpg

Video này dành cho những bạn đã học qua phần hướng dẫn cơ bản của Solidworks Electrical 2013, những phần này tập trung chính vào thủ thuật cũng như công việc thực tế, và thêm các tuỳ chỉnh khi bạn  muốn sử dụng phần mềm một cách linh hoạt hơn.

Thời lượng 6  giờ

Dung lượng: 3  Gb

Giá 130K
Số video: 29 video
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Hướng dẫn nâng cao tập trung vào các lệnh tùy chỉnh chỉnh sửa thông số gia công như tạo dụng cụ cắt, đài dao theo thông số của công ty bạn, hiệu chỉnh đường ăn dao như đường vào giao, thoát dao, thậm chí là xén đường chạy dao để tiết kiệm thời gian gia công, xuất post processor khi gia công, hiệu chỉnh góc khoan, phay pocket hướng kính, định vị trí lại cho sản phẩm khi gia công, lựa chọn dao phù hợp để gia công, hơn nữa sẽ có một video hướng dẫn gia công hoàn chình cho một sản phẩm hoàn chỉnh.
Thông tin DVD:
Thời lượng 3 giờ 50 phút
Dung lượng 2 Gb

Giá: 150.000 vnd
Thông tin cụ thể trong hướng dẫn:
http://tailieukythuat.net/wp-content...6/adv-mill.jpg

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Vẽ phác là bước đầu tiên để xây dựng mô hình, tiếp theo là sử dụng các lệnh tạo khối, tạo mặt để cho ra hình dạng chi tiết, concept mà bạn muốn thể hiện. Có rất nhiều lệnh tạo hình 3D mà bạn cần quan tâm cũng như biết cách kết hợp chúng, chọn đúng trình tự lệnh, thông số thì mô hình mới đúng ý bạn, hoặc lệnh đó mới có tác dụng, nếu không thì sẽ có thông báo lỗi đi kèm.
Video này gồm rất nhiều hướng dẫn tập trung chính vào các lệnh tạo mặt , với 4 tuỳ chọn tạo mặt từ đường cong.
Tạo mặt theo đường dẫn và tiết diện
tạo khối bằng các phương pháp đùn và kết hợp với các chế độ boolean để tạo hình dạng
Sử dụng lệnh xoay tạo khối đơn giản và cả xoay toạ khối với đường dẫn đi kèm
Các chế độ xếp dãy, đối xứng, sao chép, thay thế đối tượng, chuyển đổi layer, lựa chọn nhanh đối tượng khi vẽ,…
Và rất nhiều lệnh hiệu chỉnh khối như vát góc, bo góc, cắt, nối, lựa chọn mặt làm việc,…
Tất cả video đều có diễn giải tiếng Việt đi kèm, cụ thể và dễ dàng theo dõi.
Liên hệ : 
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
CN1: 50 Võ Thành Trang P.11 Q. Tân Bình Tel: 0839.718.463 – 0983.973.593. Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-18h00 (T2-T7) 
CN2: 465 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh P26, Quận Bình Thạnh Tel: 0835.113.860 – 0979.003.106 ( A.Hải). Làm việc từ : 08h00-12h00 và 13h00-21h00 (T2-CN) 
CN3: 319 Lê Hồng Phong, P.Phú Hòa, Tp. Thủ Dầu Một-Bình Dương Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước 
CN4 Miền Trung 168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi) Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng)
Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
mx7 2d cb
Share miễn phí ( lì xì đầu năm) cho khách hàng để email bên dưới mục “Cho tôi ý kiến?” Chỉ tới 22h ngày 02/03/2015
160 Trang
Giá 110.000 vnd.
Mastercam là một phần mềm CAD/CAM được sử dụng phổ biến trên thế giới hiện này. Nó cùng cấp cho người thiết kế, lập trình CNC một công cụ có giá trị để tạo ra các bản vẽ thiết kế, các chữơng trình gia công NC và lập kế hoạch sản xuất. Nó giúp giảm rất nhiều thời gian để tạo ra một chữơng trình NC hoàn chỉnh.
Các giải thuật của Mastercam được sử dụng cho các phương pháp gia công 2D, 2,5D, 3D. Các phương pháp này bao gồm: phay và tiện từ 2 đển 5 trục, cắt dây tia lửa điện 2 đển 4 trục, … Mastercam có cơ sở dữ liệu 3D chính xác cao, tính năng xử lý tạo hình mạnh, có tích hợp hệ thống CAD, giao diện dễ sử dụng.
Các đặc điểm của CAD trong Mastercam bao gồm các đối tượng hình học tiêu chuẩn và tạo mặt cong. Hệ thống CAD dễ dàng sử dụng để tạ o ra các đối tượng hình học 2D hoặc 3D bao gồm: điểm, đường, cùng tròn, fillet, spline, êlip, hình chữ nhật, vát cạnh, các chữ, …cũng như các mặt bao gồm: các mặt côn, mặt kẻ, mặt xoay, mặt quét hình, mặt kéo, và mặt xén, … Đồng thời nó cũng tích hợp các module như trao đổi dữ liệu giữa các phần mềm CAD/CAM với nhau như: IGES, DXF, PEDES, VAD, STEP,…
Một số đặc điểm CAD khác bao gồm:
-         Định kích thước trong bất kỳ mặt phẳng và không gian nào
-         Tạo mặt cắt ngang
-         Có thể tạo nhiều khung nhìn
-         Quay, dịch chuyển, và zoom động
-         Khả năng in ấn
-         Các đặc điểm CAM trong Mastercam bao gồm:
Đường đi dụng cụ có thể được kiểm tra với chức năng mô phỏng
Tích hợp thư viện dụng cụ và các file vật liệu
Hỗ trợ các chu kỳ được kiểm tra
Có thể liên kết các ứng dụng khác
Đánh giá thời gian chu kỳ
Mục lục:
1.    Giới thiệu phần mềm Mastercam… 1
2.    Giao diện Mastercam… 1
3.    Chức năng chính trong các trình đơn. 2
3.1      Thanh trình đơn –Menubar. 2
3.2      Thanh trạng thái – Statusbar. 5
3.3      Làm việc với các lớp. 6
3.3.1      Gán lớp hiện hành. 6
3.3.2      Xem số đối tượng trên một lớp. 7
3.3.3      Tạo mặt nạ cho một lớp. 7
3.3.4      Đặt tên lớp. 8
4.    Các phím tắt trong mastercam… 8
5.    Các lệnh sketch, dựng hình căn bản. 10
5.1      Lệnh point. 10
5.1.1      Position. 10
5.1.2      Dynamic. 12
5.1.3      Node point 13
5.1.4      Segment 14
5.1.5      Endpoints. 14
5.1.6      Create point small arcs. 15
5.2      Vẽ đoạn thẳng Line. 16
5.2.1      Endpoints ……. 16
5.2.2      Closest …….. 17
5.2.3      Bisect : 17
5.2.4      Perpendicular   : 18
5.2.5      Parallel :. 18
5.3      Arc Cùng tròn va thanh công cụ của cùng. 19
5.3.1      Center point ….. 19
5.3.2      Polar …… 19
5.3.3      Edge point ……. 20
5.3.4      Endpoints: ……. 20
5.3.5      3 points:   …… 21
5.3.6      Polar :. 21
5.3.7      Tangent :. 22
5.4      Lệnh fillet:. 24
5.4.1      Fillet entities  bo từng góc. 24
5.4.2      Fillet chains  bo nhiều góc cùng lúc. 25
5.5      Chamfer và thanh công cụ của Chamfer:. 27
5.5.1      Chamfer entities  vát từng góc. 27
5.5.2      Chamfer chains  vát nhiều góc cùng lúc. 28
5.6      Spline va thanh công cụ của spline. 28
5.6.1      Manual:. 29
5.6.2      Automatic: 29
5.6.3      Curves: 29
5.6.4      Blend:. 30
5.7      Lệnh Curve. 30
5.8      Rectangular: vẽ hình chữ nhật. 31
5.9      Ellipse: 33
5.10   Polygon va thanh công cụ Polygon. 34
5.11   Spiral / Helix: 35
5.11.1    Helix: Tạo ra lò xo như một đường Spline. 35
5.11.2    Spiral: Tạo ra đường xoắn ốc từ một loạt các đường Spline. 37
5.12   Dimension: ghi kích thước. 38
5.12.1    Vertical  : ghi kích thước đứng (theo phương Y). 39
5.12.3    Parallel : Ghi kích thước song song (chiều dài của đoạn thẳng). 40
5.12.4    Baseline : Ghi kích thước tuyệt đối. 40
5.12.5    Chained : Ghi kích thước tượng đối 40
5.12.6    Circular : Ghi kích thước cùng tròn. 41
5.12.7    Angle : Ghi kích thước góc. 41
5.12.8    Ordinate: Chi kích thước theo tọa độ. 41
5.12.9    Point: ghi tọa độ của 1 điểm.. 42
5.13   Letter  và  thanh công cụ của Letter. 43
5.14  Nhóm lệnh hiệu chỉnh.. 47
5.14.1  Trim và thanh công cụ của Trim… 47
5.14.2    break: Chia một đối tượng thành nhiều đối tượng nhỏ hơn. 51
5.14.3    Extend: kéo dài đối tượng. 52
5.15   Menu Xform… 52
5.15.1    Xform Translate: 53
5.15.2    Xform mirror. 55
5.15.3    Xform Rotate. 56
5.15.4    Xform scale:. 58
5.15.5    Xform Offset. 60
5.15.6    Xform Offset Ctour. 61
5.15.7    Xform Rectangula Array. 62
6.    Tạo đường chạy dao 2d. 64
6.1      Jobsetup: chuẩn bị phôi 65
6.2      Kiểu chạy dao Face. Vạt phẳng mặt phôi 71
6.3      Ví dụ: gia công phay khỏa mặt. 85
6.4      Kiểu chạy dao Pocket. Phay dạng hốc. 94
6.5      Ví dụ phay poket. 108
6.6      Vi dụ: phay pocket dạng 2. 112
6.7      Kiểu chạy dao Contour. Chạy dao theo đường dẫn. 116
6.8      Ví dụ: gia công theo đường dẫn. (biên dạng). 122
6.9      Drill. Khoan lỗ. 127
6.10   Drill mở rộng lỗ ( khoét, doa). 132
6.11   Engraving : Khắc chữ.. 138
6.12   Bài tập thực hành. 143
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
http://cachdung.com/
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
tien mastercam x6

Hướng dẫn các quy trình gia công cho phần tiện mastercam x6, các công đoạn cần thiết để lập trình tiện mastercam x6, do phần tiện cũng ít phức tạp nên phần 2D và 3D tập trung vào một.
Những nội dung mà bạn sẽ học sẽ là các chu trình gia tiện 2D, 3D trên mastercam X6, không có bước vẽ chi tiết cho quá trình gia công. Những chi tiết để tiện cũng khá dễ vẽ nên các bạn tự vẽ để bắt đầu bài học gia công của mình.

112 trang khổ A4

120K
MỤC LỤC

I.Các chức năng chính trong Modul MasterCAM Lathe. 1
II. Lập chương trình gia công cho chi tiết. 2
1/ Vẽ biên dạng của chi tiết như hình trên. 2
2/ Chọn máy và thiết lập phôi, mâm cặp 2
3/ Tiện mặt đầu. 4
4/ Tiện thô mặt trụ ngoài. 8
5/ Tiện tinh mặt trụ ngoài. 12
6/ Khoan lỗ: 14
7/ Tiện thô mặt trụ trong. 17
8/ Tiện tinh mặt trụ trong 20
9/ Tiện rãnh 22
10/ Tiện ren: 27
III. Lập chương trình gia công với trục C cho chi tiết. 32
1/ Face contour : Chạy dao theo biên dạng 2D 32
2/ Cross contour : Chạy dao theo biên dạng 2D cắt phẳng mặt bên 38
3/ C – axis contour : Chạy dao theo theo đường curve nằm trên mặt trụ hoặc mặt phẳng….. 42
4/ Face Drill : Khoan lỗ lệch tâm ở mặt đầu ( trục dao vuông góc với mặt đầu của phôi)…… 46
5/ C-axis Drill : Khoan lỗ mặt trụ ( trục dao song song với mặt đầu của phôi). 49
6/ C – axis contour: Chạy dao theo theo đường curve nằm trên mặt trụ hoặc mặt phẳng……………………………………  …………………………..…………… 52
7 / Xuất chương gia công sang mã G-Code. 58
IV. Tập trình gia công chi tiết và tìm hiểu về chức năng Plunge Turn Toolpath trong Tiện…….. 71
1/ Vẽ biên dạng của chi tiết như hình bằng lệnh Line. 71
2/ Chọn máy và thiết lâp phôi và mâm cặp. 71
3/ Tiện mặt đầu 74
4/ Tiện thô mặt trụ ngoài : 77
5/ Tiện tinh mặt trụ ngoài. 82
6/ Plunge Turn Toolpath 1. 85
7/ Plunge Turn Toolpath 2: 93
8/ Xuất trương trình sang G – Code 99

Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Mã sách:	CIMA001
Tên sách:	Gia công trên máy cnc với Cimatron
Mô tả:	
Sách hướng dẫn sử dụng Cimatron gồm 18 bài tập thực hành và phụ lục hướng dẫn cài đặt chương trình. Các bài tập thực hành chủ yếu hướng dẫn vẽ các chi tiết 3D, sau đó lập trình gia công chi tiết. Sách được biên soạn với các hình ảnh minh họa được cắt trực tiếp từ màn hình máy tính giúp người dùng học đến đâu thực hành đến đó. Sách cần thiết cho học sinh, sinh viên, giáo viên dạy thực hành Cơ khí, Cơ điện tử, Tự động hóa v.v. trong gia công khuôn mẫu.
Thể loại:	Cimatron
Nhà xuất bản:	Giao Thông Vận Tải
Tác giả:	Tường Thụy – Quang Huy – Hoàng Dũng
Khổ sách:	19.5 X 29 cm
Số trang:	256
Trọng lượng:	450 gam
Năm phát hành:	2005
Giá:	 80.000 VND  
CDROM kèm theo:	Có (Tặng kèm CD khi mua sách)
Nội dung sách bao gồm 18 bài tập thực hành và phụ lục hướng dẫn cài đặt chương trình. Các bài tập thực hành chủ yếu hướng dẫn vẽ các chi tiết 3D, sau đó lập trình gia công chi tiết. Một số bài hướng dẫn cách thức ghi kích thước hình chiếu chi tiết đã vẽ (cách tạo bản vẽ kỹ thuật) để thể hiện các thông số chi tiết.

BÀI TẬP 1: VẼ VÀNH CÔN

Trong bài tập thực hành đầu tiên, bạn sẽ được hướng dẫn vẽ chi tiết Vành Côn. Với bài tập này bạn được làm quen các lệnh như: Extrude (tạo khối), Remove (cắt khối), …

Hình dưới là kết quả có được sau khi hoàn tất sản phẩm.



BÀI TẬP 2: VẼ CHẠC BA

Hướng dẫn các bạn vẽ chi tiết Chạc Ba thường thấy trong lĩnh vực cơ khí. Bên dưới là các hình kết quả được nhìn từ nhiều góc độ, cùng các dạng hiển thị khác nhau giúp hình dung đối tượng tốt hơn.



 BÀI TẬP 3: HÌNH CHIẾU CHẠC BA

Bài tập thực hành này hướng dẫn cách ghi kích thước các hình chiếu chi tiết Chạc Ba được vẽ trong bài tập 2. Xem các bản vẽ kỹ thuật ở hình:



BÀI TẬP 4: VẼ  HÌNH HOA THỊ

Vẽ chi tiết đơn giản, đó là chi tiết Hình Hoa Thị. Hình dưới minh họa kết quả có được sau khi hoàn tất sản phẩm.



BÀI TẬP 5: GIA CÔNG HÌNH HOA THỊ

Hướng dẫn các bạn gia công chi tiết Hình Hoa Thị được vẽ trong bài tập 4. Quan sát hình minh họa chi tiết trong quá trình gia công và sau khi thực hiện gia công.



BÀI TẬP 6: VẼ KHỐI HÌNH HỘP CÓ HỐC

Vẽ Khối Hình Hộp Có Hốc thường thấy trong lĩnh vực cơ khí. Quan sát hình kết quả sản phẩm tạo được như hình dưới:



BÀI TẬP 7: GIA CÔNG KHỐI HÌNH HỘP CÓ HỐC

Thực hiện gia công chi tiết Hình Hộp Có Hốc đã được vẽ trong bài tập 6. Dưới đây là các hình minh họa chi tiết sau khi gia công.



BÀI TẬP 8: VẼ GIÁ TRƯỢT

Sẽ được hướng dẫn vẽ chi tiết Giá Trượt. Hình dưới minh họa sản phẩm sau khi hoàn tất.



BÀI TẬP 9: GIA CÔNG GIÁ TRƯỢT

Gia công chi tiết Giá Trượt đã được vẽ trong bài tập 8. Dưới đây là hình minh họa chi tiết sau khi thực hiện gia công.



BÀI TẬP 10: VẼ ỐNG BỌC

Hướng dẫn vẽ chi tiết Ống Bọc với hình dạng như hình dưới:



BÀI TẬP 11: GIA CÔNG ỐNG BỌC

Gia công chi tiết Ống Bọc được vẽ trong bài trước. Quan sát kết quả chi tiết sau khi gia công như hình minh họa dưới:



BÀI TẬP 12: VẼ Ổ ĐỠ

Vẽ chi tiết Ổ Đỡ. Hình dưới minh họa cho chi tiết sau khi thực hiện.



BÀI TẬP 13: GIA CÔNG Ổ ĐỠ

Hướng dẫn các bạn gia công chi tiết Ổ Đỡ được vẽ trong bài tập 12. Hình dưới minh họa chi tiết sau khi thực hiện gia công.



BÀI TẬP 14: HÌNH CHIẾU Ổ ĐỠ

Hướng dẫn cách ghi kích thước Hình Chiếu Ổ Đỡ. Quan sát bản ghi kích thước các hình chiếu như hình minh họa dưới:



BÀI TẬP 15: VẼ TRỤC NẮP ĐIỀU CHỈNH

Hướng dẫn các bạn vẽ chi tiết Trục Nắp Điều Chỉnh. Hình dưới minh họa sản phẩm sau khi thực hiện.



BÀI TẬP 16: GIA CÔNG TRỤC NẮP ĐIỀU CHỈNH

Gia công chi tiết Trục Nắp Điều Chỉnh được vẽ trong bài tập 15. Dưới đây là các hình ảnh minh họa sau khi thực hiện gia công.



BÀI TẬP 17: VẼ THÂN MÁY BƠM

vẽ chi tiết Thân Máy Bơm. Hình dưới là hình kết quả được nhìn từ nhiều góc độ cùng dạng hiển thị khác nhau.



BÀI TẬP 18: GIA CÔNG THÂN MÁY BƠM

Gia công chi tiết Thân Máy Bơm được vẽ trong bài tập 17. Hình dưới minh họa chi tiết sau khi thực hiện các bước lập trình gia công.


Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Một mô hình sau khi vẽ cần phải được xử lý để cho chất lượng hình ảnh tốt nhất, thông qua xử lý ánh sáng, chọn lựa vật liệu chọn các thông số ánh sáng, độ phơi sáng, hướng ánh sáng, các chỉ số gamma, tone,.. Thêm logo, decal,…

Thời lượng: 2 giờ 31 phút
Số video: 12
Dung lượng: 1Gb + File thực hành
Giá: 80K/DVD
http://cachdung.com/
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
 VISI-Mould là một công cụ chuyên nghiệp nhất cho các nhà làm khuôn, đầy đủ các công cụ xây dựng một bộ khuôn ảo hoàn hảo nhất.
- Giao diện dạng hướng dẫn để giúp đỡ việc xây dựng cấu trúc Khuôn dễ dàng. Các kết cấu khuôn cơ bản được xây dựng từ 61 nhà cấp cấp khuôn trên thế giới như Hasco, Misumi, Futaba, LKM,..Các lựa chọn sinh động, dễ hiểu khi chọn các kiểu khuôn, trục dẫn hướng, chốt, bạc, bulong…
- Dễ dàng hiệu chỉnh, thêm, bớt các tiêu chuẩn khuôn hay các tấm khuôn bất cứ khi nào. Cấu trúc “Chọn là dựng” liên kết với các công cụ làm khuôn hợp lý để tạo mô hình 3D.
- Đường nước được tạo dựng trực tiếp hoặc từ các đường cho trước hay từ các file có sẵn với đầy đủ các tiêu chuẩn co nước, chốt chặn, O-ring…Kiểm tra sự va chạm của các đường nước với các chi tiết bên trong khuôn.
- Tự động tạo các hệ thống con trượt hay thanh lói xiên.
- Thể hiện các chi tiết bên trong (cut-away) rất hoàn hảo.
- Tự động ghi kích thước, tạo các danh sách chi tiết, đánh số, mặt cắt, thuộc tính CAM cho các lỗ…
- Đóng mở khuôn theo các hướng X, Y, Z hay tùy chọn.
- Khả năng sản xuất cao khi sử dụng VISI-Machining 3D.

Cũng như các hướng dẫn thiết kế khuôn khác, bộ video này sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện một quá trình thiết kế khuôn hoàn chỉnh, từ chọn lựa các thành phần khuôn, bố trí chúng sao cho phù hợp.

Thông tin:

Thời lượng: 2 giờ 52 phút

Dung lượng: 2Gb

Price:  150K

Nội dung:

http://tailieukythuat.net/wp-content...2013/06/mo.png

Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/

168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Hướng dẫn khá chi tiết phần lắp ráp áp dụng ngay trên các bài học, phần này dành cho những ai đã học qua thiết kế vì có một số nội dung bạn phải tự thiết kế lại file part để áp dụng vào quá trình thực hành, file part này thì cũng không khó lắm, quan trọng bạn phải đảm bảo được độ tương quan kích thước để khi cho ràng buộc sẽ không xảy ra lỗi.

Không chỉ dừng lại ở những hướng dẫn đơn giản, người dạy sẽ chỉ thêm cho bạn những thủ thuật cũng như các ưu điểm mà chỉ trên phần mềm NX này mới có.

Video hướng dẫn bằng tiếng Anh, khi xem chỗ nào chưa rõ các bạn cứ dừng lại để xem cho kĩ, cứ nghĩ muốn nắm 1 video cũng mất từ 1-4 h là bạn đang học nghiêm túc, còn nếu chỉ xem mà không làm theo thì có xem bao nhiêu cũng vậy thôi, quan trọng là làm theo, nắm được nội dung hoặc ý tưởng sẽ giúp bạn tiếp cận các video khó hơn một cách nhanh chóng, đến khi nào cảm thấy tự làm được, học xong bộ video này cũng mất 2 tuần-1 tháng. Hi vọng bộ hướng dẫn này không làm bạn thất vọng.

Nói qua một số nội dung của video.

Giới thiệu qua về DVD này:

Video 1080 x1920

Ngôn ngữ English

Thời lượng: 4h30 phút

Dung lượng: 1,9 Gb

Nội dung:
Hướng dẫn lắp ráp theo Top-Down

Lắp ráp thân máy bay

Lắp ráp bộ truyền động trục khủy thanh truyền, xi lanh trong máy nén

Lắp ráp van

Các lệnh lắp ráp đi kèm

Đồng thời có hướng dẫn vẽ part trước khi tiến hành lắp ráp









Price: 120k/DVD
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Con mắt có thể xem là hồn của mỗi động vật, mỗi là động vật sẽ có hình phản chiếu hoặc màng mắt khác nhau nên do đó bạn cũng phải biết mà tạo cho đúng đặc điểm của từng loại.
100k/CD
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)
http://cachdung.com/

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Autodesk 3DSMax Architectural Visualization Modeling
Ngôn ngữ: English
Thời lượng: 6 giờ 50 phút
Dung lượng: 1.7Gb
Trung tâm thiết kế cmiVFX đã tung ra volume hướng dẫn đầu tiên cho mảng thiết kế kiến trúc dành cho các kiến trúc sư, kỹ sư hay những nhà thiết kế lập trình game muốn thiết kế mô hình kiến trúc theo đúng tỷ lệ kích thước, và trực quan nhất.
Người dạy sẽ chỉ cho bạn các bước hoàn chỉnh để hoàn thành một dự án kiến trúc như thế này từ chia tỉ lệ trên bản vẽ, vẽ phác đến bắt đầu xây dựng mô hình.
Tất nhiên sẽ hướng dẫn sử dụng các lệnh vẽ nâng cao nhằm tạo ra các kết cấu nhanh và đúng trước khi cho ra mô hình, những bước phù hợp để có thể thành công khi gặp những dự án trực quan hóa mô hình kiến trúc.
100k/DVD

Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)
http://cachdung.com/

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Interiors-300x177

CD này được thiết kế nhằm hướng dẫn người sử dụng nhanh chóng có được nền tảng vững chắc trong việc tạo hiệu hứng ánh sáng (lighting) và nắm bắt được kỹ thuật dựng hình (rendering techniques), ứng dụng trong thiết kế nội thất.

Trong toàn bộ thời lượng của Videos hướng dẫn, người dùng CD sẽ được hướng dẫn những phương pháp nhanh chóng để tạo ra một render có chất lượng cao trong thiết kế trang trí nội thất, ngoài ra, bạn sẽ hiểu được tầm quan trong của việc bố trí nguồn sáng một cách phù hợp cũng như các kỹ thuật bổ sung để tăng tốc rendering. Trong ví dụ của Video, các bạn sẽ được theo dõi từng thao tác chi tiết trong khâu thiết lập ánh sáng theo thời gian thực (ngày và đêm)

Sau khi tham khảo và thao tác theo CD này, bạn sẽ có những giải pháp thích hợp trong việc kiểm soát chiếu sáng (lighting) và dựng hình (Rendering) phù hợp với nhu cầu của khách hàng.

Hình minh họa tham khảo-Sản phẩm ứng dụng kỹ thuật Rendering và Lighting





http://cachdung.com/wp-content/uploa...1%BA%A5t-2.jpg

http://cachdung.com/wp-content/uploa...1%BA%A5t-1.jpg

http://cachdung.com/wp-content/uploa...%E1%BA%A5t.jpg

Price:  60k/  1 CD
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)
http://cachdung.com/

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Hướng dẫn hoàn chỉnh các công cụ dựng hình 3d cơ bản với catia, tạo khối và các lệnh liên quan để có thể tạo bất kì hình học bạn muốn, với hướng dẫn chi tiết, dù bạn là người trong ngành hoặc không phải dân kỹ thuật cũng dễ dàng nắm bắt được phần mềm, dvd gồm 29 video, tương ứng với chừng đấy lệnh về 3d mà bạn sẽ được học trong catia.


Giá: 80.000 vnd.

Số video: 29

Chất lượng HD

Sub Tiếng Việt Hoàn chỉnh
http://cachdung.com/
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
319 Lê Hồng Phong- Phường phú Hòa, TX Thủ Dầu Một -T.Bình Dương
Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)-Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước

168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Hướng dẫn tất cả các lệnh liên quan đến lắp ráp, tất cả các tùy chọn mô phỏng tương ứng dành cho cơ khí, cơ điện tử, cách thiết lập các ràng buộc nhanh cho bánh răng côn, thanh răng bánh răng,thiết lập mô phỏng cho cơ cấu cam, cơ cấu chốt bản lề,..

Bộ DVD này gồm 30 video, tổng thời lượng 5 giờ 45 phút, các bạn tha hồ học những gì mình thích, tất cả hướng dẫn đều có file thực hành đi kèm.

Với hướng dẫn cặn kẽ chi tiết, khi học bạn sẽ nắm rõ từng lệnh, chức năng của từng lệnh, ý nghĩa của các tùy chọn, chọn tùy chọn nào  là hợp lý và cách kết hợp các tùy chọn cũng như lệnh sao cho tối ưu nhất.

Chưa kể với file thư viện phong phú đi kèm, bạn có thể sử dụng các file thực hành này để phục vụ cho các công việc của mình.
http://cachdung.com/
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
319 Lê Hồng Phong- Phường phú Hòa, TX Thủ Dầu Một -T.Bình Dương
Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)-Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước

168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm


Hướng dẫn bằng video tiếng Trung, do đó bạn phải nắm qua giao diện của phần mềm trước khi khai thác video  này hiệu quả, bộ dvd này cũng nhằm mục đích bổ trợ thêm các kỹ năng thiết kế mẫu phức tạp, các cách để thiết kế nhanh hơn, thiết kế đa dạng mẫu hơn mà không tài liệu nào có thể so sánh được.

Khó học trong thời gian đầu do bạn cần phải làm quen với phần mềm, và các hướng dẫn trong bộ DVD rất nhiều, chỉ cần bạn làm được 5% trong bộ đĩa là có thể xem là thành thạo phần thiết kế mẫu trên jdpaint, với mức giá chúng tôi đưa ra là cũng đã tính đến các khó khăn của người học, bạn chỉ cần kiên trì thì chỉ một mẫu bạn thiết kế trong vòng 30 phút đã có thể bù lại chi phí mua bộ DVD này.

Quan trọng nhất là bạn có thể sử dụng cho các cá nhân trong công ty hoặc tự luyện nó để dùng cho các công việc đào tạo, đa phần những cá nhân học tốt jdpaint cũng nhờ bộ dvd mẫu này, cái khó là cách hiểu và áp dụng của từng người.

Bộ video này nên học kèm sau khi bạn khai thác hết sách, video ở dạng HD, hình ảnh rõ ràng, đầy đủ, các mẫu thiết kế phong phú, phức tạp, nếu bạn chưa hiểu cách làm thì ít nhất bạn cũng có tư duy dựng hình, cách thiết kế và từ đó áp dụng vào công việc của mình.


Dung lượng 31 Gb

Giá: 400K

Chép Ổ cứng: 340K



Nội dung bộ DVD:
http://tranyen.com/wp-content/upload.../06/vjd011.png
http://cachdung.com/
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
319 Lê Hồng Phong- Phường phú Hòa, TX Thủ Dầu Một -T.Bình Dương
Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)-Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước

168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Do mới học nên việc dựng hình sản phẩm từ đầu đến cuối khá là khó vì cần sự kết hợp nhuần nhuyễn của rất nhiều lệnh, đồng thời cũng phải có một tư duy dựng hình tốt thì mới có thể học được như biết chỉnh sửa biên dạng cho đường cong, xác định vị trí chính xác của các điểm điều khiển,…
Còn ở đây đa phần đã có hình dựng trước theo file thực hành, nhiệm vụ của bạn là tạo mặt, khối bằng cách sử dụng các lệnh đã học để tạo hình nhanh và chính xác nhất.
Hướng dẫn tạo hình rất nhiều đối tượng khác nhau như trục khuấy trộn, mâm xe, bánh xe, lốp xe, dao cậu râu phức tạp, điện thoại smartphone

(Tất cả các video hướng dẫn đều có diễn giải tiếng Việt chi tiết đi kèm như trong video mẫu)

Chọn chế độ HD để xem chất lượng cao nhất, nhấp hình bánh răng ở góc phải và chọn 720HD

Thời lượng: 4 giờ 35 phút
Số video: 24
Dung lượng: 1,8 Gb + File thực hành
Giá: 100K/DVD
Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
Chi nhánh 3- 319 Lê Hồng Phong- Phường phú Hòa, TX Thủ Dầu Một -T.Bình Dương
Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)-Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước
Chi nhánh 4 Miền Trung
168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)
Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)
http://cachdung.com/

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Hướng dẫn này dùng cho trình độ nâng cao phù hợp với những ai đã có nhiều kinh nghiệm thiết kế trên phần mềm NX, những hướng dẫn này không chỉ giúp bạn làm quen với những công cụ thiết kế mặt, những nguyên lí thiết kế cũng như ý tưởng dựng hình nhanh bằng phần mềm này mà đi kèm đó là rất nhiều hướng dẫn thực hành cho các sản phẩm thực tế, bạn có thể tự thiết kế được các sản phẩm tương tự sau khi học xong hướng dẫn này.

Thật sự sức mạnh của các phần mềm thiết kế là nằm ở mảng thiết kế mặt, surface, chỉ có thể sử dụng thành thạo công cụ này bạn mới thể hiện được ý tưởng thiết kế của mình một cách chính xác, thẩm mỹ. Đồng thời sẽ tiết kiệm rất nhiều thời gian nếu bạn chỉ dùng các công cụ thiết kế đơn giản trong phần mềm.

Bạn cũng có thể nghiên cứu thêm phần này để xin việc ở các công ty có sử dụng phần mềm này, theo tôi được biết thì phần mềm này được rất nhiều công ty lớn sử dụng đồng thời các công ty khác cũng đang có xu hướng chuyển qua phần mềm này.

Hướng dẫn bằng tiếng Anh tuy nhiên các bạn có thể học dù không biết tiếng Anh, là video chỉ cần xem rồi làm theo, chỗ nào chưa hiểu thì dừng lại để xem các thông số, chỉ cần thay đổi một vài thông số thì thiết kế cũng thay đổi theo rồi bạn cũng sẽ hiểu được hết nội dung của bài cũng như tự mình hiểu thêm những thông số cũng như công cụ mà trong video chưa chỉ rõ.

Thông tin DVD:

Ngôn ngữ: tiếng Anh

Chất lượng: 1920×1080

Số lượng: 2 DVD-36 video

Thời lượng : 9 giờ 30 phút

Dung lượng  6,7 Gb


Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến

Chi nhánh 3- 319 Lê Hồng Phong- Phường phú Hòa, TX Thủ Dầu Một -T.Bình Dương

Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)-Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước

Chi nhánh 4 Miền Trung

168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)

Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

http://cachdung.com/

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Video này khá hiếm, đây là hướng nói chung là chi tiết nhất, trình tự nhất đi từ cơ bản đến hoàn chỉnh khi thực hiện thiết kế một bộ khuôn hoàn chỉnh.
Có thể xem nội dung cụ thể ở hình bên dưới:

Thông tin:
Thờilượng: 3 giờ 2 phút
Dung lượng: 3Gb
Price: 140k


Mọi chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến

Chi nhánh 3- 319 Lê Hồng Phong- Phường phú Hòa, TX Thủ Dầu Một -T.Bình DươngTel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)-Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước

Chi nhánh 4 Miền Trung168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi)Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng) -Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

http://cachdung.com/

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Khi xuất chương trình gia công, bạn phải chọn loại máy phù hợp thì code mới làm việc, vì vậy bạn có thể chọn sẵn các mã code có sẵn trên chương trình Artcam Pro 10, hoặc có thể nhờ nơi bán phần mềm cài đặt thêm cho bạn.


Còn nếu bạn không chuyên cũng có thể nhờ người chuyên viết Post, có thể tìm trên mạng để nhờ hỗ trợ, tất nhiên là sẽ tốn phí, nhưng như vậy sẽ hiệu quả hơn đở mất thời gian. Còn một cách khó hơn là bạn tự xử lý, tự viết Post Process trên phần mềm Artcam cho phù hợp với yêu cầu riêng của bạn, thậm chí có thể làm dịch vụ viết Post theo các yêu cầu của khách hàng.

Hay đơn giản chỉ là tham khảo cho biết, thật sự cũng chả tốn kém bao nhiêu cả, chủ động cũng tốt.

Tài liệu chỉ gồm 60 trang, nhưng không phải đơn giản, người học cần phải rành về CNC, hiểu về các kiến thức Macro, và cả các cách lập trình, do đó có thể xem đây là công đoạn nâng cao, hoặc có thể tham khảo kiến thức trước để biết mình cần học gì và đầu tư gì để nắm được trọn bộ kiến thức của tài liệu viết Code với Artcam Pro 10.

Bên dưới là mục lục tài liệu:

Mục lục
Thế nào là Post Processor?…………………………………  ………………………………….4
Giới thiệu ….4
Tại sao phải cấu hình Post Processor?…………………………………  …………………..5
Hiệu chỉnh Post Processor đã có …………………………………………  …………8
Cấu hình một Post Processor mới………………8
Quy trình tạo Post Processor …………………………………………  .8
Tổng quan………………………………………  …………………………………………  ……….10
Cấu hình cấu trúc file ……………………10
Các biến Post Processor …………………………………………  ………………………….11
Hàm………………………………………  …………………………………………  ..12
Định dạng hàm………………………………………  ……………………………13
Thêm mã điều khiển……………………………………  ………………………………..16
Các ghi chú chung………………………………………  ………………………………………..16
Mô tả………………………………………  ………………………………………..1  7
Định dạng File …………………………………………  …………………………………17
Đơn vị………………………………………  …………………………………………  ………17
Đánh số hàng………………………………………  …………………………………..17
Tốc độ chạy dao nhanh………………………………………  ……………………………………18
Cuối dòng………………………………………  ………………………………………….1  8
Format hàm mặc định……………………………………  ……………….19
Đầu File………………………………………  ……………………………………….19
Di chuyển dao …………………………………………  ………………………………………….  .21
Feed Rate Tool Moves………………………………………  …………………………..21
Hiệu chỉnh Configuration File………………………………………  ………………..23
Rapid Rate Tool Moves………………………………………  …………………………24
Thay đổi Feed Rate………………………………………  …………………………..24
Các loại đi dao trong ArtCAM……………………………………  ……………………25
Thay dao………………………………………  …………………………………………  ..27
Kết thúc file………………………………………  …………………………………………  ……..28
Danh sách hàm………………………………………  …………………..29
Post Processor Statements 29
Mô tả………………………………………  …………………………………29
END………………………………………  …………………………………………  ……29
END_OF_LINE…………………………………  …………………………………………29
FEED_RATE_MOVE………………………………  …………………………………..30
FEED_RATE_CHANGE……………………………  ………………………………32
FILE_EXTENSION………………………………  ………………………………………32
FIRST_FEED_RATE_MOVE…………………………  …………………………….32
FIRST_RAPID_RATE_MOVE………………………  …………………………..32
FORMAT……………………………………  …………………………………………  .32
LINE_NUM_INCREMENT…………………………  ……………………………..33
LINE_NUM_MAXIMUM……………………………  …………………………….33
LINE_NUM_START………………………………  ……………………………………34
NEW_SEGMENT_PRE_TOOLCHANGE
NEW_SEGMENT_POST_TOOLCHANGE…………………  ………………34
ROTARY_AXIS…………………………………  ………………………………………..34
RAPID_RATE_MOVE……………………………  …………………………………35
RETRACT_MOVE………………………………  ……………………………………37
RETRACT_MOVE………………………………  ……………………………………37
START………………………………………  …………………………………………  …..37
TOOLCHANGE…………………………………  ……………………………………..37
UNITS………………………………………  …………………………………………  ……38
Introduction………………………………  …………………………………………  …………39
Example Configuration Files 39
Heidenhain…………………………………  …………………………………………  ………….39
Fanuc………………………………………  …………………………………………  …………….42
Example Output For Fanuc Configuration File……………………………………….  .44
Roland……………………………………  …………………………………………  …………..45
Rotary – Generic G- Code………………………………………  ………………………….49
Drill Bank Support 54
Motor Commands……………………………………  …………………………………………..  54
SPINDLE_ON…………………………………  ………………………………………..5  4
SPINDLE_OFF…………………………………  ………………………………………….5  4
DRILLBANK_ON………………………………  ……………………………………..54
DRILLBANK_OFF………………………………  ……………………………………54
Synchronisation of Motor Commands……………………………………  ……………….55
Order of drill bank code………………………………………  ……………………………..55
Drill XY Moves………………………………………  …………………………………………..  55
Drill Pattern Commands……………………………………  ………………………………….55
ii • Contents ArtCAM 2010 Post Processor Configuration Guide
DRILLPATTERN_START…………………………  ………………………………56
DRILLCHANGE…………………………………  ……………………………………….56
DRILLCHANGE_X………………………………  …………………………………..56
DRILLCHANGE_Y………………………………  …………………………………..56
DRILL_LIST…………………………………  …………………………………………  .56
Drill Variables…………………………………  …………………………………………  …..56
[DB] …………………………………………  …………………………………………  ..56
[DBX] , [DBY]…………………………………………  ……………………………….56
[D]…………………………………………  …………………………………………  ……57
[DREF]…………………………………………  ………………………………………….  .



Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
CN3: 319 Lê Hồng Phong, P.Phú Hòa, Tp. Thủ Dầu Một-Bình Dương Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước 
CN4 Miền Trung 168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi) Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng)
Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Với những kết cấu hoặc kiến trúc cổ điển thì việc dùng phần mềm zbrush để tạo hình là khá thích hợp, khi tạo hình kiến trúc phải hiểu được các thành phần vật liệu, cách bố trí bố cục,…

Với hướng dẫn này người học sẽ được tạo hình các thành phần quan trọng trong một kiến trúc gồm mái vòm, tọa hình mặt trước, các phần của đền thờ, nhà cổ,..
Hơn hết bạn sẽ nắm được các quy trình khi làm việc, đồng thời chủ động hơn trong các phần tạo hình mà không phải nhờ đến sự trợ giúp của người khác.



Thời lượng. 90 phút

 Dung lượng: 1 Gb

Sub Việt hoàn chỉnh.


Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
CN3: 319 Lê Hồng Phong, P.Phú Hòa, Tp. Thủ Dầu Một-Bình Dương Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước 
CN4 Miền Trung 168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi) Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng)
Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm
Khi làm việc với các thiết kế liên quan đến nhà cao tầng hoặc các kết cấu thép liên quan người ta sẽ nghĩ ngay đến phần mềm Revit Structure, phần mềm này có thể làm việc qua lại một cách chính xác với phần mềm autocad, bạn cũng có thể làm việc hiệu quả với các cộng sự hoặc đối tác mà không cần cài đặt nhiều phần mềm khác, chỉ cần phần mềm autocad cũng đã xử lý được công việc.

Để sử dụng hoàn chỉnh các tính năng của phần mềm Revitstructure thông thường bạn phải học tốn khá nhiều tiền và mất nhiều thời gian, riêng với bộ dvd này với hơn 11 giờ thời lượng với trên 140 video sẽ giúp bạn học đầy đủ các tính năng và không phải lo lắng về vấn đề gì nữa.

Nội dung:

Mua lẻ thì 120k/DVD

3DVD với dung lượng 5,4 Gb.

610 phút
Giá: 320.000 vnd/3dvd

Số video : 141 video

Chất lượng Hd, sub Việt hoàn chỉnh, và có file thực hành đi kèm.
Công ty đầu tư và phát triển công nghiệp phụ trợ Trần Yến
http://cachdung.com/
CN3: 319 Lê Hồng Phong, P.Phú Hòa, Tp. Thủ Dầu Một-Bình Dương Tel: 0933 996 945-Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (Thứ 4-Thứ 5 và Thứ 6)Các ngày còn lại vui lòng liên hệ trước 
CN4 Miền Trung 168 Phạm Như Xương P.Hòa Khánh Nam Q.Liên Chiểu TP.Đà Nẵng ( Ngay hông ĐHSP DN, kế bên cafe Cát Bụi) Tel: 0988.408.401-01674297321 ( C.Phượng)
Làm việc từ: 08h30-12h00 và 13h00-20h00 (T2-T7) ( T7 chỉ làm tới 3h chiều)

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Khi bạn  nhập các máy CNC Mazak cũ thì việc tìm kiếm các tài liệu cho nó cũng không phải đơn giản, mà nếu có tìm được thì đa phần là tiếng Anh, dù có khả năng tiếng Anh thì cũng không có nhiều thời gian để dịch ra cho những người khác, nhân viên hoặc công nhân sử dụng, do đó chúng tôi đã có sẵn tài liệu tiếng Việt cho hệ điều khiển Mazatrol CAM cũ để mọi người dù ở trình độ nào cũng không gặp khó khăn.

Tài liệu này được dịch từ tài liệu gốc của hãng, nhằm tiết kiệm thời gian, do đó nếu có khúc mắc hay khó khăn gì thì bạn có thể liên hệ thêm bộ phận tư vấn, chúng tôi không thể cập nhật mọi kinh nghiệm liên quan khi sử dụng máy vào đây được, do các thông tin liên quan đến hệ điều hành trên máy Mazak chưa phổ biến lắm.
Số trang: 200 trang
Giá: 140.000 vnd
Sử dụng cho máy Phay bản M2
Bên dưới là mục lục của tài liệu vận hành CNC Mazak với Mazatrol CAM M2.
1.1  Khởi động máy
1.2 Thiết lập các giá trị cơ bản
1.3 RESET  máy
1.4 TPS
1.5 VFC
1.6 Đo chiều dài dao
1 .7  Xác định hệ tọa độ bằng chức năng TPS
1.8 Khởi động lại
1 .9 Làm mát
1.10 Chọn dao
1.11 Dừng ATC
1.12 Thay dao
1.13 Thiết lập số dao
1.14 Khóa máy
1.15 Block
1.16 Các tùy chọn dừng
1.17 Feed Speed Override
1.18 DRYRUN
1.19 Spindle Override
1.20 Tốc độ ăn dao nhanh
1.21 Tốc độ ăn dao chậm
1.22 Rapid Feed Speed Deceleration
1.23 Về điểm 0
1.24 Tắt màn hình
Hiển thị
2.1  Tổng quan
2.2 Các quy trình
2.3 Hiển thị POSITION/COMMAND Display
2.4 Hiển thị đồ họa
2.5 Chương trình
2.6 Hiển thị danh sách dao
2.7 Hiển thị dữ liệu dao cụ

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Máy CNC Mazak cũng có hệ điều khiển riêng, khi sử dụng hệ điều khiển này bạn có thể mô phỏng các công đoạn gia công trực tiếp trên màn hình mà không phải sử dụng thêm bất kì phần mềm hỗ trợ nào khác.

Có thể xem đường chạy dao, hiệu chỉnh trực tiếp mã gia công trên màn hình, và thậm chí có chế độ coi trực tiếp quá trình gia công thông qua các camera ( với các máy đời mới nhất). Hệ điều khiển càng hiện đại thì sẽ giúp bạn càng thuận tiện khi vận hành máy CNC, có sẵn các chu trình, hoặc profile biên dạng, bạn chỉ cần nhập các giá trị kích thước vào đó và máy sẽ chạy theo, song để giải phóng sức lao động một cách tốt nhất, đồng nghĩa với việc bạn phải cập nhật thêm các kiến thức mới nhất về hệ điều khiển Mazatrol.
Tài liệu gồm 160 trang
Giá: 140.000 vnd
Hướng dẫn sử dụng cho máy Phay Mazak với hệ Mazatrol Matrix
http://cachdung.com/wp-content/uploa...0-48-55-CH.jpg

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

Nói về hãng CNC này đa phần mọi người đều biết, đây là một hãng CNC lớn của MỸ, các sản phẩm của công ty này khá chất lượng, giá cả hơi cao, do đó số lượng người sử dụng cũng khá hạn chế, và thường thì các công ty gia công của Châu Âu mới dùng máy này.
Tuy số người dùng hạn chế, song chúng tôi cũng cố gắng để cho ra tài liệu nguyên bản tiếng Việt nhằm phục vụ cho nhiều đối tượng người đọc, có thể bạn chỉ tham khảo, có thể bạn dùng cho công việc, sẽ nhanh hơn là đọc các manual gốc bằng tiếng Anh.

Và nếu đã biết vận hành các loại máy CNC khác, thì bạn cần một thời gian ngắn là có thế sử dụng thành thạo máy tiện CNC của hãng Hass.
Tài liệu gồm 170 trang
Giá: 140.000 vnd
Bạn có thể tham khảo mục lục của tài liệu:
Giới thiệu quy trình gia công tiện cơ bản…………………………………. 5
Hệ tọa độ Đề Các …………………… 6
Vị trí Home ………………………………….. 9
Hình học dao …………………………………………  …. 10
Offset tọa độ làm việc……………………………………  ….. 11
Vị trí tuyệt đối và tương đối ……….. 12
Hệ điều khiển CNC của máy Hass……………………………………. 14
Màn hình điều khiển …………………………………………  .. 15
Giới thiệu bàn phím ………………………………… 16
1 – Phím chức năng  …………………………………………  .. 17
2 – Phím jog …………………………………………  ………. 17
3 – Phím override …………………………………………  .. 18
4 – Phím display …………………………………………  ….. 19
5 – Phím mũi tên………………………………………  ……. 23
6 và 7 – Phím chữ và số học ………………….. 23
Các thiết lập………………………………………  …………………. 28
Hoạt động của chống tâm thủy lực …………………….. 32
Mặc định của máy …………………………………………  . 35
Truyền chương trình: usb ………………………. 35
Thủ thuật điều khiển………………………………… 36
Thủ thuật chung …………………………………………  ….. 36
posit …………………………………………  ……………… 37
alarm …………………………………………  ……………. 37
mesgs …………………………………………  ……………. 38
programming …………………………………………  . 38
communications ……………………………………….. 39
g code …………………………………………  ………………. 41
alphabetical address codes ………………………….. 42
rules of grouping codes ………………………………. 46
g codes …………………………………………  …………. 48
m codes …………………………………………  …………. 50
Chu trình tiện nâng cao …………………….. 51
Định dạng format: …………………….. 52
Di chuyển thẳng – ……… 55
Di chuyển dạng cung………………. 59
Bù dao thủ công …………………………………………  ……………………….. 66
Tính toán đường kính ngoài………………………… 68
Các kiểu tính toán……………………………………. 70
Tính toán bán kính ………………………………………….. 70
Tính toán bán kính ngoài ………………………………. 71
g1 x0 z0 Bắt đầu chương trình …………………. 71
g1 x1. z0 …………………………………………  …………. 71
Tính toán giá trị tọa độ trụ……………………… 72
Tính bù dao theo góc …………………………………………  ……………… 74
Tính độ côn …………………………………….. 74
Biểu đồ đường kính mũi dao ……….. 75
Chi tiết về mã G ………………………………….. 81
G codes bù dao…………………. 84
Bài tập với bù dao …………………………………………  …………….. 97
Các chu trình và mã G thêm …………. 98
Bù dao trong các chu trình …. 104
Bài tập với G71 và G70 kèm bù dao………………………………………  ………………………. 109
Chi tiết về M code  ……………………….. 153
 Tài liệu đang chờ giấy phép và sẽ có mặt sau ngày 10/05

----------


## phuongcadcam

Mô tả sản phẩm

masterccam 9.1
Với các phiên bản cũ thì tài liệu cũng không có nhiều, một số tài liệu thì quá sơ xài một số tài liệu thì không còn xuất bản nữa, nhưng dù sao nếu bạn đang cần tài liệu mastercam 9.1 thì các video của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn học dễ dàng hơn, hàng loạt video có đầy đủ các modul tiện phay, cắt dây và cả nhiều trục.
Video mastercam 9.1 sẽ giúp học một cách thuận lợi với chất lượng HD, hướng dẫn logic từ dễ đến khó, có đủ các bài tập hướng dẫn đi kèm sẽ không làm bạn thấy khó khăn khi tự học.
DƯới đây là các video mastercam 9.1 mà bạn có thể tham khảo:


Hướng dẫn lập trình phay trên mastercam cho người mới học
100.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD Hướng dẫn hoàn chỉnh cho mastercam v9
150.000đ
Đặt hàng

DVD Hướng dẫn gia công phay cho mastercam X ( 10)
120.000đ
Đặt hàng

Tài liệu học mastercam pdf cả tiếng Việt và tiếng Anh
50.000đ
Đặt hàng

Sách: Lập trình gia công khuôn nâng cao với Mastercam
75.000đ
Chi tiết

Lập trình gia công khuôn với Lathe và Router
70.000đ
Chi tiết

Lập trình gia công khuôn bằng phay và cắt dây với Mastercam
88.000đ
Chi tiết

----------


## hoachithanh

Cùng song hành với máy CNC là tài liệu: Tài liệu giáo trình hướng dẫn tự học Zbrush bằng tiếng Việt, dành riêng cho các bạn học thiết kế đồ họa 3D. Nội dung đầy đủ và hệ thống hóa kiến thức, dễ nắm bắt khi tự học Zbrush thiết kế các đối tượng 3D tại địa chỉ: zbrushtiengviet.info

----------

